# Anyone have one of these in SA?



## stephen.johnson2 (1/7/17)

E-Phoenix

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/vapevillage/item/mod-abh-01-1hf

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Wow, $355 
Swiss made
But only 2.5 ml

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (1/7/17)

There's already a 1:1 clone out for $18 so doubt anyone will bother with the original

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/17)

Yes I have one.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I have one.
> View attachment 99891



My word, Rob, how come this didnt get any more airtime?
I dont remember you mentioning much about it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/17)

Silver said:


> My word, Rob, how come this didnt get any more airtime?
> I dont remember you mentioning much about it?



Got it second hand and at the time I was fighting with my Hurricane V2 which was a hell of a disappointment so the beautiful Firebird didn't get much airtime at all... also I was not a fan of the Firebird either although at least it worked.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (1/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Got it second hand and at the time I was fighting with my Hurricane V2 which was a hell of a disappointment so the beautiful Firebird didn't get much airtime at all... also I was not a fan of the Firebird either although at least it worked.



Jeepers, ok I seem to remember that

Is it a restricted air type of device?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/17)

Silver said:


> Jeepers, ok I seem to remember that
> 
> Is it a restricted air type of device?



I never really gave it much airtime despite it's beauty... I would be lying if I said yes or no...  I'm still annoyed with E-Phoenix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stephen.johnson2 (1/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I have one.
> View attachment 99891



Wow Rob, you really have a fantastic selection,

You should start a vape museum,

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spongebob (2/7/17)

Now THAT looks absolutely gorjus.....    major FOMO....    

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

